# Driftwood



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi, I was not sure where to write but wanted to know how safe driftwood is when I keep boiling it and water is finally getting to a lighter color of brown. I am going to boil it until water is clear, is that the safe thing to do? Will it not leech tannins in water if I boil it until water is clear? Does it need to be baked or microwaved? Sounds silly, but I don't want to mess up my tank. Thanks!


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

You're boiling it to kill off any bugs.
The tannin excretion slows at an exponential rate and these are usually fish safe if the wood is from a pet shop.
The "safe" thing is to soak it for a month after boiling it.
cb


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Tannins aren't usually a problem - if a fish can co-exist with wood, it will like tannins. You get the staining out with water changes - wood can make your tank safer by pushing you to keep things clean if you don't like the warm brown colour of tannin stained water.
You can boil it to its ruin, or just use it as wood...


----------



## Chididdy123 (Jul 21, 2012)

Can you ever soak it enough to the point where it stops leaking tannins?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Some wood can take years to stop fully leaching. Others take very little time at all.

Depends on the wood type and grain density


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

Alasse said:


> Some wood can take years to stop fully leaching. Others take very little time at all.
> 
> Depends on the wood type and grain density


Yeah, true, maybe it depends on how old wood is or how it was treated before sold in a store. I boiled my driftwood forever but each time I repeated process, the water got less and less brown. I wanted to boil it again today to see what color water is. If water is clear, is it then safe to add to my tank? Thanks!


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

Alasse said:


> Some wood can take years to stop fully leaching. Others take very little time at all.
> 
> Depends on the wood type and grain density


Also, forgot to ask this: store had different wood that was darker, I did not buy that thinking it would take even longer to get tannins out of it. So, with dark color in mind, is driftwood the best choice for FW tanks? I have never used it before. thanks again


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I collect my own wood for my tanks, rarely buy from LFS

I have both light and dark grained wood


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

Alasse said:


> I collect my own wood for my tanks, rarely buy from LFS
> 
> I have both light and dark grained wood


I got the lightest color I could find, am boiling it one last time in salt water, checking again to make sure water is clear before adding to tank. Will let it dry out again. Any tips with wood? Thanks


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

Chididdy123 said:


> Can you ever soak it enough to the point where it stops leaking tannins?


Thanks, that's what I wondered, too!


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

navigator black said:


> Tannins aren't usually a problem - if a fish can co-exist with wood, it will like tannins. You get the staining out with water changes - wood can make your tank safer by pushing you to keep things clean if you don't like the warm brown colour of tannin stained water.
> You can boil it to its ruin, or just use it as wood...


Thanks for explaining, I am going to boil a few more minutes then remove from water. I have never added any wood before and think it adds to beauty plus my tankmates should like it, too.


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

clep.berry said:


> You're boiling it to kill off any bugs.
> The tannin excretion slows at an exponential rate and these are usually fish safe if the wood is from a pet shop.
> The "safe" thing is to soak it for a month after boiling it.
> cb


Yeah, pet store told me to and I don't want any bugs, don't see any. Isn't a month too long to soak if it came from a pet store and should already be safe?


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

I admit to not having the patience to soak my wood for a month - I did 3 weeks and a boil.
It's still colouring my water but I don't see that as a problem. Boiling and soaking did drown/kill some bugs though.
It's your tank.
cb


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

In my experience the shade of wood has nothing to do with how much tannins may be in it, all I've done is soak the wood in a garbage can and change the water everyday untill it gets close enough to clear for me then added to tank. Never really had any staining issues water will clear up eventually anyway.

In regards to your other post that was closed to prevent others from commenting, I found your little story amuzeing haha, your right , on these forums you can get so many different answers that its hard to decide which advice to follow and no matter which you follow it seems others are offended and think your ignoring them, IMO of this forum it sometimes seems like there is a handfull of regulars here that stick together and if you disagree with one of them they all jump on you or shut down your thread, just my opinion though. any way good luck with the wood , your crabs , and your personal issues your dealing with.


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

hanky said:


> In my experience the shade of wood has nothing to do with how much tannins may be in it, all I've done is soak the wood in a garbage can and change the water everyday untill it gets close enough to clear for me then added to tank. Never really had any staining issues water will clear up eventually anyway.
> 
> In regards to your other post that was closed to prevent others from commenting, I found your little story amuzeing haha, your right , on these forums you can get so many different answers that its hard to decide which advice to follow and no matter which you follow it seems others are offended and think your ignoring them, IMO of this forum it sometimes seems like there is a handfull of regulars here that stick together and if you disagree with one of them they all jump on you or shut down your thread, just my opinion though. any way good luck with the wood , your crabs , and your personal issues your dealing with.


Hi and thanks for writing back, the other wood at the store was darker and had real rough texture, it was in much larger pieces, I wanted the one I bought, it was lighter tan and smaller. Actually, after boiling long enough, as I changed water in pot, it got lighter until clear, faster than I thought. My tank is still clear tonight.

Well, I thought my tank cleaning post was not bad or anything, was like a Lucy show, but never had fish jump while bowl was covered, the danios are really hyper. Like you said, the more I read, and asked stores, it seemed confusing. I was lookng for common answers to narrow down best way to solve water issue with salt. I asked several stores and they really told me crabs did not require marine salt. I was not looking for crabs in the first place, I found them by accident. I improved my tank by removing goldfish, they were growing.

Now that you explained other people on this forum, I see what you mean, wish a few had been more reasonable and not so critical. I thought a forum was for helping people. Its people that care about their pets (like me) that make an effort to give the best care possible. Gee, if I didn't care I wouldn't be on the forum. Oh, I found my tank cleaning story on the internet and wondered if all posts are there or just ones that are interesting? Someone must have liked it to have put it there. I like humor and thought other people would see that my story was funny but not harmful, all I did was describe cleaning my tank. I am glad you thought it was ok and the comments I got were not right. Thanks for wishing me luck with everything, I can write again and let you know how crabs are.


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

clep.berry said:


> I admit to not having the patience to soak my wood for a month - I did 3 weeks and a boil.
> It's still colouring my water but I don't see that as a problem. Boiling and soaking did drown/kill some bugs though.
> It's your tank.
> cb


I didn't plan on soaking mine a month either, boiling it over the weekend seemed adequate, my water is not brown, its clear. And I wondered what kind of bugs this wood would have if it was disinfected or treated before its sold? It should not even have bugs, and what kind would they be? mites? I've never had driftwood before and it makes the tank alot nicer to look at.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

If the wood is not taken from a water source, the worst bugs it would have on it would be terrestrial bugs and these will die once the wood is submerged. Seeing as yours came from a LFS i would assume it was fully dry
If however, you got your wood from a water source (as in fully waterlogged or close to it a soak in salted or midly bleached water will kill off most bugs. 

I personally do not source wood from rivers/lakes/etc. All mine comes from dry places. Less chance of introducing something waterbourne


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

crazycrab28 said:


> Hi, I was not sure where to write but wanted to know how safe driftwood is when I keep boiling it and water is finally getting to a lighter color of brown. I am going to boil it until water is clear, is that the safe thing to do? Will it not leech tannins in water if I boil it until water is clear? Does it need to be baked or microwaved? Sounds silly, but I don't want to mess up my tank. Thanks!


Hello Crazy

Me too. I hadn't read all these posts untill just now. Me too, Iwould love two or three pieces of wood in a tank that's cycling right now. To me it looks so natural.I would like some light tan and possibly one dark coloured but i don't want light brown water, also I wondered if certain types affect the PH.

Off now must get work done lol. Chat again)


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

goldie said:


> Hello Crazy
> 
> Me too. I hadn't read all these posts untill just now. Me too, Iwould love two or three pieces of wood in a tank that's cycling right now. To me it looks so natural.I would like some light tan and possibly one dark coloured but i don't want light brown water, also I wondered if certain types affect the PH.
> 
> Off now must get work done lol. Chat again)


Hi Goldie, I got the lighter tan choice and after boiling it till water got clear, then adding it to my tank, it sure looks natural! I think I did read it does affect pH but maybe gradually? I got up way too early and I'm still tired, but it did not take that long to get tannin out of it, that's why I got the lighter color plus it was just the size I wanted and they only had one left, plus I paid $2 for it instead of $10! It does make a nice difference in my tank! Chat anytime!


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

Alasse said:


> If the wood is not taken from a water source, the worst bugs it would have on it would be terrestrial bugs and these will die once the wood is submerged. Seeing as yours came from a LFS i would assume it was fully dry
> If however, you got your wood from a water source (as in fully waterlogged or close to it a soak in salted or midly bleached water will kill off most bugs.
> 
> I personally do not source wood from rivers/lakes/etc. All mine comes from dry places. Less chance of introducing something waterbourne


This wood was dry and from a store. When boiling it I added salt to water also. I've never had driftwood before and was curious about what bugs it could have, I didn't expect to find any since mine came from a store, and I didn't, but got right advice this time when store said "yeah, boiling it won't hurt, its a good idea." But, I agree about getting dry wood, it avoids something waterbourne.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

crazycrab28 said:


> Gee, if I didn't care I wouldn't be on the forum.


Just want to point out the issue with posting on a forum does not necessarily mean you care. Im not saying you, as in you but in general its not a definite sign of care or concern. I have seen all too often people come here as well as other forums and post that they have such and such in such and such condition, more so to brag. Like I said its nothing against you but I have seen on so many sites, not just this one. All too often a new comer will come for advice and if its not what they want to hear they ignore us call us rude say we have a clique ect. When all we are trying to do is look after the well being of the animals as well as give good solid information.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

A+ for you bev...i have to say one other thing.. a fish forum or animals in general should never be a source for humor when it comes to possibly harming them yeah there are vids out there of peoples pets doing funny things, but they were never in any harm..what you did was very harmful to your fish. so for the humor part..that was totally uncalled for and very distasteful..must be dealing with a kid here..

Rick


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> Just want to point out the issue with posting on a forum does not necessarily mean you care. Im not saying you, as in you but in general its not a definite sign of care or concern. I have seen all too often people come here as well as other forums and post that they have such and such in such and such condition, more so to brag. Like I said its nothing against you but I have seen on so many sites, not just this one. All too often a new comer will come for advice and if its not what they want to hear they ignore us call us rude say we have a clique ect. When all we are trying to do is look after the well being of the animals as well as give good solid information.


I just wrote to you and its not on my screen, can write back when I have some sleep.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

crazycrab28 said:


> I just wrote to you and its not on my screen, can write back when I have some sleep.


Tell ya what..why dont you come into this forum's chat and we can discuss your fish issues live and not have to worry about waiting on what someone will post..were always there.

Rick


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

whitetiger61 said:


> Tell ya what..why dont you come into this forum's chat and we can discuss your fish issues live and not have to worry about waiting on what someone will post..were always there.
> 
> Rick


Thanks! I've tried that recently, but want to chat with people that have read my posts. Just got new information that I would like to either post or start new thread first before I come to the chat room, but yes, I would like to chat. Thanks for inviting me!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have read your posts..thats why i think this needs to be discussed live

Rick


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> Just want to point out the issue with posting on a forum does not necessarily mean you care. Im not saying you, as in you but in general its not a definite sign of care or concern. I have seen all too often people come here as well as other forums and post that they have such and such in such and such condition, more so to brag. Like I said its nothing against you but I have seen on so many sites, not just this one. All too often a new comer will come for advice and if its not what they want to hear they ignore us call us rude say we have a clique ect. When all we are trying to do is look after the well being of the animals as well as give good solid information.


I read your post, attempted to answer earlier but was interrupted. Oh, I see what you're saying now about new members.. I'm not bragging and hope people didn't think I was, I wanted them to know I'm not new to pets, just to brackish water and crabs. I am looking after my tank, and today I bought the crabs plankton and algae wafers, the other day they got a nice piece of driftwood I disinfected and they love it! Water is still clear, I had a discussion with a pet store today about crabs, brackish water, food, etc. They said do not add instant ocean, add aquarium salt then if I start 2nd tank, then make it brackish water. I still can do this but not right now, I have people priorities and will be making critical decisions soon. I have no choice but to keep crabs and fish together for the time being and they are all okay. Glad you wrote, write if you have any questions.


----------



## Chididdy123 (Jul 21, 2012)

whitetiger61 said:


> A+ for you bev...i have to say one other thing.. a fish forum or animals in general should never be a source for humor when it comes to possibly harming them yeah there are vids out there of peoples pets doing funny things, but they were never in any harm..what you did was very harmful to your fish. so for the humor part..that was totally uncalled for and very distasteful..must be dealing with a kid here..
> 
> Rick


What did she do to her fish?


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

I would really love some wood in a FW tank that's cycling right now,two large light tan colour and one darker colour.
I know you have to boil it etc from what i.'ve read but my question is,does anyone know if it affects the PH?
Thanks


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

It softens the water slightly (Brings the pH down). You could use a drop checker or stick on monitor to keep tabs on it but it shouldn't be more than 0.1 or 0.2 change in pH
cb


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for that.That's not a big change is it so I feel safe about getting some now)


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

goldie said:


> Thanks for that.That's not a big change is it so I feel safe about getting some now)


Hello Crazy.
I hope this link opens because i tried sending this via pm to you but It seemed to vanish into cyber space

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Really-Usef...H310mm/dp/B000KN6HMW/ref=pd_bxgy_office_img_b
This is what i was talking about to possibly transfer your small fish into and if you scroll down the page there's a larger one and as you see they have got lids on)


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

Chididdy123 said:


> What did she do to her fish?


She cleaned the tank, fish are fine


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

goldie said:


> Hello Crazy.
> I hope this link opens because i tried sending this via pm to you but It seemed to vanish into cyber space
> 
> Really Useful Storage Box Plastic Lightweight Robust Stackable 64 Litre W440xD710xH310mm Clear Ref 64C: Amazon.co.uk: Office Products
> This is what i was talking about to possibly transfer your small fish into and if you scroll down the page there's a larger one and as you see they have got lids on)


Hi Goldie, thanks for sending pics, amazon I think does not charge shipping and maybe no tax, so this would be an excellent choice, thanks! Oh, did you ever get driftwood? Also, what kinds of fish do you have?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Chididdy123 said:


> What did she do to her fish?


The thing whitetiger was referring to was how the fish were flopping around on the ground and being thrown in the bowls. Some find this cruel, though it was an accident, the the offensive part was finding it comical.


----------



## Justin94616 (Sep 20, 2012)

I just boiled the piece of mopani that I bought from the LFS for several hours, then anchored some java fern and an anubias to it. Less than 24 hours later the water has turned the shade of tea, but I don't mind. Tannins are not harmful at all for the fish, and unless you have a huge piece of wood, the ph level will not drop enough to make any lasting effect.


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

crazycrab28 said:


> Hi Goldie, thanks for sending pics, amazon I think does not charge shipping and maybe no tax, so this would be an excellent choice, thanks! Oh, did you ever get driftwood? Also, what kinds of fish do you have?


Hello crazy
Just a quick reply because i'm late this morningI've been googling again about crabs because i knew nothing about them.
Just briefly.the clear plastic containers from Amazon? Yes it's simple to order on there and quite often there's no charge for delivery.sometim es there is but it's not much. Some of them hold about 20 and i 'think' 30 gallons. Their safe to hold that amount of water plus they can handle heated water easily.I don't know why but i tried again to talk via pm again about the crabs but for some reason it won't go through unless i'm doing something wrong,quite possible.What i wanted to ask is if you pm me with a pick up point (not a good idea to give addresses out on the web) will you accept one of these containers if i send it. Must go for now or im in big trouble. Back later.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

OK... now everyone's a little calmer.
Something you might not know is that most people on the forum like to help others out with media, equipment, advice. This is a really friendly place geared towards getting people to do the right thing.
Typically things go like this:
Here's what I'm doing 
Did you know you're risking YY and ZZ?
Oh cr*p - nobody told me (At this point one wonders if we should all be equipped with crystal balls)
Well, here are your options: A and B
Shoot - can't do any of that right now.
Hmm - maybe someone can help you out temporarily - or rehome C until you can cope.

Here we have a situation with:
A) Incompatible species
B) Inappropriate (uncycled and extremely cramped) conditions
and 
C) completely overwhelmed hobbyist a long way out of her depth
and even
D) because of how much advice is being thrown out there - Not going to listen (Whether illogical, emotional - whatever)

Let cool heads rule for a moment longer...
The ideal situation would be perfectly cycled tanks of the right dimensions etc. That isn't going to happen.
A smaller holding tank has been offered - BUT THAT NEEDS PROPER CYCLING/MONITORING TOO. And don't forget to dechlorinate and not rinse everything under the tap.
Lastly, there is alternate accommodation - even temporary - for the fish - even if it's during fishless cycling. Your LFS should be able to offer that to you.

There might be other options available to you - maybe someone near you has space in a tank that isn't as overcrowded... who knows. People like to help - the store might even know someone that can. 

Next, you need to get your basic fishkeeping procedures in order. Understanding of the Nitrogen cycle, water changes, dechlorination - all that fun stuff that the fish shop says "It's OK" - well, it isn't unless you know the concentrations of Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates are within range.
You can get any book on fishkeeping from the library and it will cover these to some or other degree. The UK is pretty advanced in terms of this hobby with societies, clubs etc all there to help. Don't be embarrassed about admitting the truth to people

cb


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes I agree their good suggestions but because I feel crazy just can't part with these fish that's why i suggested the containers. They are larger and scrolling down there's one which i 'think' holds about 17 gallons. That's nearly twice the size and it wasn;t to put both crabs and fish in but, to seperate the fish from the crabs.
I know that would also need cycling but in the long run i personally feel it would be easier than battling with a 10 gallon with both crabs and fish in,that's my reason for offering it))


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Many people including myself have been overstocked or not had completely cycled tank, it can be done just requires carefull monitoring and waterchanges as needed. I still feel for this lady, some people have been way less than friendly, but thats all over lets hope and concetrate on helping her and her fish/crab.
I think at this point she realizes she needs another tank so she will do that as soon as she can. Even that tank/tote will be uncycled and she will have to keep a close eye on things. IMO sometimes moving fish to a whole new tank at some other location can be just as stressfull if the new tank does not have same conditions or fish dont get along, and I love my LFS the guy is very helpfull and knows what hes talking about, but they absolutly refuse to take back any live fish.
Also like many she has been the victim of alot of miss information, but I believe she does have the best interest of her pets at heart and is trying. For that I commend her and will help her as much as I can

One more thing, I cant speak for others but my local library has maybe 6 books on fish keeping, I think all were printed before the 60"s and have very little to no info on cycling. I rely on the internet and forums like this for up to date advice.


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

crazycrab28 said:


> Hi Goldie, thanks for sending pics, amazon I think does not charge shipping and maybe no tax, so this would be an excellent choice, thanks! Oh, did you ever get driftwood? Also, what kinds of fish do you have?


Hiya Crazy
Just found your post. Yes i ordered two of these
Medium Driftwood Aquarium Decoration: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors
Yea Amazon again lol. I'ts the colour i was looking for but woudn't have minded a bit more shape to it,I'm still looking at the darker wood but have'nt yet seen what I would like.
My fishies?
Iv'e got two black and white/silver Angels in one tank (both turned out to be females)
Two golden Severams in another (they turned out to be females too)
Third tank has just corydorus julii in that are breeding like crazy. I had a real big shoal of neons in with them ages ago they lived a good while for Neons so I might start adding Neons again. I love seeing them in a really big shoal together.I was thinking of getting a lovely Turquoise Betta but passed on that. Had a lovely almost blood red one a few years ago.
Those Tanks are 40 gallons
Last inhabitated one is my 60 where my Orandas are.2 calicos,2red and black,2black moors and 2 red caps. Their only about 2" (really cute) and the tank thats being left to cycle (210) the Orandas will have that, then i can decide what to use the empty oranda tank for lol,and a 40 empty one running in case of any problems
Must log off now crazy, chat again)


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

goldie said:


> Hiya Crazy
> Just found your post. Yes i ordered two of these
> Medium Driftwood Aquarium Decoration: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors
> Yea Amazon again lol. I'ts the colour i was looking for but woudn't have minded a bit more shape to it,I'm still looking at the darker wood but have'nt yet seen what I would like.
> ...


Well that decided for me Crazy,about the 60 when the Orandas are eventually transfered. Hubby saw me typing away.
The severams are going in the 60 hahaha so then it's a 40 free to put fish in
Are you confused yet lol? oh! forgot i think i did tell you ..Koi
That's my fishy list, well you did ask


----------

